# Idaho tractor pull & show, August 19-28, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Aug 19-28 Boise ID
Western Idaho Fair
Tractor Pull, Tractors, Engines
Call Ernie Phillips 208-939-1029


----------

